# Flat box handle



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

My NorthStar Adjustar handle broke today. So I'm looking for a replacement. What's everyone using?

For the record, I plan on getting it repaired, but I have a backup for everything else, why not my box handle as well!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I think it's the typical problem with them. Got 5 good years before having the issue, so I can't complain.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have had TT extendable handles for years. But recently changed to Colombia hydra reach, loving the change, lighter and the brake feels nicer. I only use it for ceilings as I use my short Dm on the walls.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I was looking at the hydra-reach. I would like to go with a fixed handle, but we do too much 9 and 10'.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I think my biggest issue will be getting used to a different handle. The NS is a fat handle compared to most others!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If you want to go for a fixed handle the new Tape Pro super lite is supposed to be the cats whiskers. 
http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=fhsl


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah my boss uses these they are guns super light for sure as the name says and the brake is very smooth better than there original design


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Level5 adjustable for me, the manufacturer support is second to none in my books :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

there all junk today with the plastic parts being the week link I've had mine for 15 years and still going strong. Remember concord?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Concord became premier then blue-line, right?


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I believe Concorde became Northstar. I have a NS extendable flat box handle that I have been using for about 13 years now. It has yet to break but I am sure its day is coming, nothing last forever. I can't complain though, been a solid handle. I thought about getting a hydra-reach handle myself until a guy I know that repairs ATT said that they are not as durable as the NS and they cost more to repair because of the hydraulic parts. Not sure if thats true, just what I heard.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I have the Hydra-reach and it just stopped working 1 morning!
It was about a year old but I sent it back to where I got it(Also got the handle for free:thumbsup
And it was fixed under warranty! Pitty I don't no what was wrong with it!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Your hydraulic fluid probably froze in sunny Scotland


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Send it out to me. I am very reasonable on those repairs. Have parts in stock. I can also get you a good price on a new one as well! You can keep you used one for a trusty back up. It might be a very inexpensive fix.:thumbup:


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Tim0282 had me repair 2 for him. Ask him how happy he was, and if the bill was reasonable!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

why not just get the ajustar buy northstar they got them at the drywall stores again if that's what your used to should be the same I hope


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I just might, but wanted to test the waters as to what else was out there. Been a long time since that NS model was introduced.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

fr8train said:


> I just might, but wanted to test the waters as to what else was out there. Been a long time since that NS model was introduced.


Stick with NS, they have the best quality for those. GLT can hook you up with a nice one, I buy parts from him, he knows his stuff.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

There is a local supply/repair shop that I use. East coast tools.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

gordie said:


> why not just get the ajustar buy northstar they got them at the drywall stores again if that's what your used to should be the same I hope


Best extendable box handle on the market for sure! Actually, they have upgraded the pinch brake, it's now hard anodized, and they have also reinforced the activation assembly. Pretty quick turn around on the repair if you want to send it to me. Also, I have the brand new Northstar model in stock. Northstar is back, and better than ever! Great folks over there, they care about what they do and are very helpful!

If you are interested, shoot me an email for shipping info and discount pricing on a new Northstar handle.

Tony Ferguson
Great Lakes Taping Tools
[email protected]


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What's the difference between the new and old models? Aside from what was already mentioned, anything?


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

fr8train said:


> There is a local supply/repair shop that I use. East coast tools.


Good guys over there in PA as well! 

Stick with Northstar for sure, they show great care for precision, and quality.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

fr8train said:


> What's the difference between the new and old models? Aside from what was already mentioned, anything?


Like I said, mine has lasted for 13 years and is still going. With that kind of durability there don't need to be many upgrades. If its not broke don't fix it right? Not trying to be ironic with that pun


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

fr8train said:


> What's the difference between the new and old models? Aside from what was already mentioned, anything?


Same great handle. Reinforced wear parts in the breaking mechanism. Stainless link rod (oldest models had aluminum). The shoulder bolt bearing configuration is now recessed, decreasing the likelihood of snapping a shoulder bolt. They also have a new activation plate in the works.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Just curious as to what changes if any were made. I know they have a recurring issue, everyone I know that owns one has had it. It starts to stick, solution is to either spray a copious amount of wd down the tube or flush it out with HOT water. That gets her going for awhile!


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

fr8train said:


> Just curious as to what changes if any were made. I know they have a recurring issue, everyone I know that owns one has had it. It starts to stick, solution is to either spray a copious amount of wd down the tube or flush it out with HOT water. That gets her going for awhile!


I vaguely remember that happening to mine as well. I think I put duct tape on the slotted part of the end of the handle near the plate. Seems like mud would drip down into the tube through those slots on rare occasions. Haven't had that issue since.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't remember getting mud down there, when I flush it out, it's black stuff that comes out. Tried taking it apart, the nut that holds the head on just spins. That was yesterday, didn't mess with it today.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

MIne were doing that, too. I sent them to Grat Lakes Tools. He put a bearing in it and it is like new. Cheap fix and works great! I have had two HydraReach handles. They are worthless! Sorry Columbia, but you failed again on your handle. It is less than three weeks old and does not work. Got my Northstar handles running like new. Wouldn't trade them. Just send them to Tony. He can make them like new!


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Tim0282 said:


> MIne were doing that, too. I sent them to Grat Lakes Tools. He put a bearing in it and it is like new. Cheap fix and works great! I have had two HydraReach handles. They are worthless! Sorry Columbia, but you failed again on your handle. It is less than three weeks old and does not work. Got my Northstar handles running like new. Wouldn't trade them. Just send them to Tony. He can make them like new!


You got 2 new shoulder bolts, 2 new bearings, 2 new activator plates, and one new style pinch brake mechanism.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

fr8train said:


> Just curious as to what changes if any were made. I know they have a recurring issue, everyone I know that owns one has had it. It starts to stick, solution is to either spray a copious amount of wd down the tube or flush it out with HOT water. That gets her going for awhile!


The mechanism has 2 wear surfaces that simply need changed over time. Just a maintainence issue. Brakes and rotors wear, so do these parts. The earlier you get at it, replace and re-grease the wear parts, the better. My first NS handle ran for seven years before burning through the shoulder bolt..


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

GreatLakesTools said:


> You got 2 new shoulder bolts, 2 new bearings, 2 new activator plates, and one new style pinch brake mechanism.


Sounds like that is what I need in my knees! Worked so good on the handle, can we try? :hammer:


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Tim0282 said:


> Sounds like that is what I need in my knees! Worked so good on the handle, can we try? :hammer:


Box em up!


----------

